# flash help



## testatura (Oct 21, 2009)

well,I know its pretty much wrong place to ask but this is a big community so Ill ask here also..

My work is all about much 3d and photoshop ,but we started with basic flash and some web sites,and i meet my first wall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so I have that 4 icons carousel that spins and i got all that OK,thanks to million tutorials out there,and now i  need to replace tooltip that comes over icon on mouse over with jpg image,sounds simple but I dunno nothing about coding so its all try/fail attempts.

ill paste code and all if someone´s interested.




Thanx in advance!


----------

